# We created something new. Let us know what you think!



## borisboris (Apr 21, 2010)

Dear Members,

I have Web Development and Photography companies around the world.
In our studio in London we created something new - we integrated Virtual Tour and Booking System for restaurant - so far we are the only studio in the world who has implemented this cutting edge technology!

Please have a look here - Chocolate Project Virtual Tour and let us know what you think, your ideas & comments.

Thank You All!


----------



## farmerj (Apr 21, 2010)

not all that new.

Realty companies have been doing stuff like this for a few years now.

Incorporating the reservation system is a nice touch.


----------



## borisboris (Apr 21, 2010)

farmerj said:


> not all that new.
> 
> Realty companies have been doing stuff like this for a few years now.
> 
> Incorporating the reservation system is a nice touch.



I was really trying to find something like this but I couldn't.
Please provide me with links, that you know.


----------



## farmerj (Apr 21, 2010)

check out reality company websites.

Remax, Caldwell banker and some of the more major ones do "home walk throughs" for the higher end market.

Been a while since I went looking for them.  In Minnetonka, MN area, there were some $1.2 Mill value homes that had some virtual tours like this.

Virtual home tour is a good place to start with a google search


Here's a company that does it:
http://www.realtourvision.com/


----------



## borisboris (Apr 21, 2010)

farmerj said:


> check out reality company websites.
> 
> Remax, Caldwell banker and some of the more major ones do "home walk throughs" for the higher end market.
> 
> ...



Dear Farmeh,

I know how to google things, thank you!

The link that you gave me redirected me to some website, and looks like it has been done by some schoolboy, bad design, virtual tours done badly as well, there is no celling or floor, just on line of pictures. The size of tours is huge so it's not convenient to view them via internet, as well as interactivity is poor. I didn't even consider it seriously. 

We are the only studio in the world who has implemented Virtual Tours with Online Booking System, not just tours where you can just walkthrough - as you thought. If you can show me any restaurants or bars etc. who has such tours as we do - I'll take my words back.

I am still interested in your thoughts and comments!


----------



## farmerj (Apr 21, 2010)

So you took two software programs and merged them.  Yeah you....

My statement was that virtual tours were not new.  Realtors and hotels have done these for years.

Nor are online bookings.

I have seen hotels / resorts combine tours to book rooms.  Marriot and Radison are two that comes to mind.
Radisson Hotel at Star Plaza - Virtual Tour

So booking a table at a restaurant isn't a "big break-through"


----------



## borisboris (Apr 21, 2010)

Then your post was useful because I was talking about Virtual Tours with Booking system, not about just Virtual Tours, please, read more carefully.

We did a Breakthrough, because no one has done booking for clubs/restaurants/bars/hotels and galleries through a Virtual Tour before us.


----------



## borisboris (Apr 21, 2010)

By the way, try to compare our interactive tour and those tours that you gave me links - compare our quality, level of difficulty.

And one more thing none of those tours were interactive and I never found there any reservations through the virtual tour, so you probably didn't understand that I was talking about.


----------



## anel (Apr 25, 2010)

it's pretty cool, not really something i'd go as bananas as you did about, but still ok. i wish you much luck.


----------



## outamyway (Apr 25, 2010)

So, your virtual tour booking thing is neat. You took 2 things that already existed and combined them, good idea. You have done a good job with it. So why so insecure? A bunch of random strangers on the internet didn't elevate you to God status for this "breakthrough technology"... You're pissed that the examples in the links weren't the same as yours. What if they had been? What would you have said then?


----------



## SusanMart (Apr 26, 2010)

As a webmaster, I can say that I do like it.
I like the splash even though it's quite simple, it does have a chocolate taste)))

The design is impressive.

if somebody has seen sth like this before- their bad..I haven't- I love it)
Good job)


----------



## alarionov (May 19, 2010)

I think this is great.  I wish more restaurants had this feature, Its a spendid way to see and feel the atmosphere before you go.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 19, 2010)

outamyway said:


> So, your virtual tour booking thing is neat. You took 2 things that already existed and combined them, good idea. You have done a good job with it. So why so insecure? A bunch of random strangers on the internet didn't elevate you to God status for this "breakthrough technology"... You're pissed that the examples in the links weren't the same as yours. What if they had been? What would you have said then?



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 9, 2010)

the booking system is pretty smart, however the "photo tour" has been done but I think this company has 1^ 
they have made it as a video that you can pan in.
yellowBird | See the world like never before
(also your loading is sooooo slow.)


----------

